
Ask HN: On what will you spend your training budget this year? - FabianBeiner
Let&#x27;s assume that your company survived the COVID-19 crisis well, and you still have a training budget available this year, which you are allowed to spend.<p>Education that takes place offline is excluded. The same applies to events.<p>How do you plan to invest the money to bring you the most in the future - personally and professionally?
======
FabianBeiner
For example, I'm looking into offers like the "Business Innovation
Certificate" by IDEO U ([https://www.ideou.com/products/business-innovation-
certifica...](https://www.ideou.com/products/business-innovation-certificate))
or the "Business Bootcamp" by The Futur ([https://thefutur.com/business-
bootcamp](https://thefutur.com/business-bootcamp)).

------
giantg2
My company gives us PluralSight and will pay for some certs like AWS. Other
than that, we're basically on our own.

